# Downpipe?



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Any news on a downpipe for the 1.4 tsi EA211? Ive heard that the gti or golf downpipes might work but, there isnt any verification if it does. Also found this, but I am not sure if this is for the European version of the 1.4tsi or the American 1.4tsi. http://www.h-performance.com.my/pages/volkswagen-exhausts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I talked to supercircuit a while ago regarding a downpipe

http://supercircuit.blogspot.my/2016/05/volkswagen-jetta-14-tsi-downpipe.html?m=1









Sent from my Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

So you have 2 options (regarding size) to think about. 

Sent from my Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cherb32 said:


> So you have 2 options (regarding size) to think about.
> 
> Sent from my Note 8 using Tapatalk


Damn okay. Did you ever order one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Zem4243 said:


> Damn okay. Did you ever order one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Not in a rush to order one. Just wanted the information for when I am ready. 

Sent from my Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cherb32 said:


> Nope. Not in a rush to order one. Just wanted the information for when I am ready.
> 
> Sent from my Note 8 using Tapatalk


I see. Well thanks that helped alot. Appreciate it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chouse (May 2, 2018)

Cherb32 said:


> So you have 2 options (regarding size) to think about.
> 
> Sent from my Note 8 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info! I was wondering myself as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

No problem 

Sent from my Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

There’s this one that a lot of Mk7 Golf 1.4Tsi have used and then there’s this offer that Rabbitjoker told me that MAP performance was willing to let us test fit a Downpipe from the Golf/ Gti and if it fits then it opens a market for them and if it doesn’t fit then they would reimburse the money. I don’t have enough to buy it for the test fit. Whoever has the money and it’s interested let me know and I’ll send the email so if you want to test fit and see then we can get a clear picture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> There’s this one that a lot of Mk7 Golf 1.4Tsi have used and then there’s this offer that Rabbitjoker told me that MAP performance was willing to let us test fit a Downpipe from the Golf/ Gti and if it fits then it opens a market for them and if it doesn’t fit then they would reimburse the money. I don’t have enough to buy it for the test fit. Whoever has the money and it’s interested let me know and I’ll send the email so if you want to test fit and see then we can get a clear picture.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I would do it but, money is kind of low because college. I have a feeling we are never going to get a DP though. I mean even the Abarth 500 which has a 1.4T has one.But thats also cause its basically a sports car I guess and the market is bigger. Oh well. Hopefully we will get one soon. Who knows 🤷🏻.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Yea I would do it but, money is kind of low because college. I have a feeling we are never going to get a DP though. I mean even the Abarth 500 which has a 1.4T has one.But thats also cause its basically a sports car I guess and the market is bigger. Oh well. Hopefully we will get one soon. Who knows 🤷🏻.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think 1.4 Golf one would fit. Again Golf is just shorter than the Jetta but engine bay looks the same. Either way I don’t mind the fitting of it heck even if making custom mounts I don’t mind but what I really just care is that the v band fits. I was to a point of cutting cats off and making custom myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Yea I would do it but, money is kind of low because college. I have a feeling we are never going to get a DP though. I mean even the Abarth 500 which has a 1.4T has one.But thats also cause its basically a sports car I guess and the market is bigger. Oh well. Hopefully we will get one soon. Who knows 🤷🏻.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think 1.4 Golf one would fit. Again Golf body is just shorter than the Jetta but engine bay looks the same. Either way I don’t mind the fitting of it heck even if making custom mounts I don’t mind but what I really just care is that the v band fits. I was to a point of cutting cats off and making custom myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> I think 1.4 Golf one would fit. Again Golf body is just shorter than the Jetta but engine bay looks the same. Either way I don’t mind the fitting of it heck even if making custom mounts I don’t mind but what I really just care is that the v band fits. I was to a point of cutting cats off and making custom myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It just does not make sense to me why they would make a dp for the golf but not the jetta, you know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> It just does not make sense to me why they would make a dp for the golf but not the jetta, you know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Golf is the enthusiastic hot hatch, Jetta is just a sportish sedan for just regular DD. That’s how I think everyone sees it. Also Golf in US doesn’t have 1.4T I think ROW has it. But in my eyes Making a 4 door a fun, family, weekend,faster car is a real challenge rather than have all the aftermarket support. I enjoy being creative and such. Also a lot underestimate the 1.4Ts power which I think it’s not all about the power. I raced a 2017 Hyundai Sonata 2.4 with 185 hp and 175 ft lbs of torque on a 0-80 or so and he couldn’t even catch up (he was my coworker so this was all planned to go for real). And this was just stock form. Again 1.4T needs a different Intercooling system or a better one at least and a bigger turbo maybe. Again most will be custom but I’m down. Want an idea of how much power 1.4T golf can handle? Here’s a picture of a Mk7 Golf 1.4Tsi 5 spd in México with 
Custom tune, k04 turbo upgrade, Downpipe, intake, catback , meth injection, and a 100 shot of nitrous making total of 331 HP. Without nitrous it be in the 230 hp level.








https://youtu.be/ZbbDBjXDrUo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Golf is the enthusiastic hot hatch, Jetta is just a sportish sedan for just regular DD. That’s how I think everyone sees it. Also Golf in US doesn’t have 1.4T I think ROW has it. But in my eyes Making a 4 door a fun, family, weekend,faster car is a real challenge rather than have all the aftermarket support. I enjoy being creative and such. Also a lot underestimate the 1.4Ts power which I think it’s not all about the power. I raced a 2017 Hyundai Sonata 2.4 with 185 hp and 175 ft lbs of torque on a 0-80 or so and he couldn’t even catch up (he was my coworker so this was all planned to go for real). And this was just stock form. Again 1.4T needs a different Intercooling system or a better one at least and a bigger turbo maybe. Again most will be custom but I’m down. Want an idea of how much power 1.4T golf can handle? Here’s a picture of a Mk7 Golf 1.4Tsi 5 spd in México with
> Custom tune, k04 turbo upgrade, Downpipe, intake, catback , meth injection, and a 100 shot of nitrous making total of 331 HP. Without nitrous it be in the 230 hp level.
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez...i did not know that was even possible haha. I did hear though that someone put down like 300hp on a 1.4tsi in malaysia.

I like the idea of making a slow car faster, but then again I am just a noob . I was always interested in cars but, I got even more interested when I moved in 2016. Ever since then, Ive been working on a 1993 volvo 940(which I have learned a lot from) and barely touching my Jetta because im scared to break it haha and many other reasons. I was thinking on giving race chip a try but they went out of business and I am not to sure on how good cpatuning is. So, Im just waiting to see what happens .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Jeez...i did not know that was even possible haha. I did hear though that someone put down like 300hp on a 1.4tsi in malaysia.
> 
> I like the idea of making a slow car faster, but then again I am just a noob . I was always interested in cars but, I got even more interested when I moved in 2016. Ever since then, Ive been working on a 1993 volvo 940(which I have learned a lot from) and barely touching my Jetta because im scared to break it haha and many other reasons. I was thinking on giving race chip a try but they went out of business and I am not to sure on how good cpatuning is. So, Im just waiting to see what happens .
> 
> ...











You mean this one??
I rather have a slow fast spooling sleeper Jetta than a fast Camaro for just city and DD. I mean $40 vs $80 on gas ? Nah I’ll pass lol.
I know I want a lot of things for it and I ain’t backing out from it. Just rn a baby girl is on the way so gotta manage budget more tighter now.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Poetic50 said:


> You mean this one??
> I rather have a slow fast spooling sleeper Jetta than a fast Camaro for just city and DD. I mean $40 vs $80 on gas ? Nah I’ll pass lol.
> I know I want a lot of things for it and I ain’t backing out from it. Just rn a baby girl is on the way so gotta manage budget more tighter now.
> 
> ...


That 300hp 1.4 is not the same one we get. That’s the twin charged 1.4TSI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Chockomon said:


> That 300hp 1.4 is not the same one we get. That’s the twin charged 1.4TSI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How come? Still there’s the video of the other Golf in Mexico which kinda proves how strong this small engine is. Thanks for the correction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Poetic50 said:


> How come? Still there’s the video of the other Golf in Mexico which kinda proves how strong this small engine is. Thanks for the correction.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VW offers 3 different 1.4s globally

1.4 MPi (non turbo)
1.4TSI - twin charged 1.4 MPI (like in the turbo dynamics picture - see the supercharger at the bottom of the photo and the different valve cover/coils?)
1.4T - what we have and is going into most new VWs . This looks like what the Mexico car has too but given its MQB and paired with a 6speed, it may be slightly different like what the new 2019 Jetta gets



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Chockomon said:


> VW offers 3 different 1.4s globally
> 
> 1.4 MPi (non turbo)
> 1.4TSI - twin charged 1.4 MPI (like in the turbo dynamics picture - see the supercharger at the bottom of the photo and the different valve cover/coils?)
> ...


I knew about Twincharger and single turbo but didn’t about the NA one. Thanks for the info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Chockomon said:


> VW offers 3 different 1.4s globally
> 
> 1.4 MPi (non turbo)
> 1.4TSI - twin charged 1.4 MPI (like in the turbo dynamics picture - see the supercharger at the bottom of the photo and the different valve cover/coils?)
> ...


Im going to be honest, just my opinion, But I dont really like the new style of the jetta. It just looks like a ford Taraus mixed with an accord🤮. Im just glad I got the 2017 facelift version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Im going to be honest, just my opinion, But I dont really like the new style of the jetta. It just looks like a ford Taraus mixed with an accord🤮. Im just glad I got the 2017 facelift version.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I super agree with you on that man. The back looks like a Camry or something. The front grill is way too big and now it looks like a Jettasat(Jetta and Passat).
Also I don’t like that new engine has 2 HP less. I am like the happiest man I chose the 17 because of LED DRLs and Facelift and well not ugly style like the new Mk7 Jetta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> I super agree with you on that man. The back looks like a Camry or something. The front grill is way too big and now it looks like a Jettasat(Jetta and Passat).
> Also I don’t like that new engine has 2 HP less. I am like the happiest man I chose the 17 because of LED DRLs and Facelift and well not ugly style like the new Mk7 Jetta.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They should of just kept the audi look and upgraded it tbh. I hope they dont ruin the gti cause that would suck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

